# TEA Party Activist and CA GOP Member Sends Racist Obama Email



## SgtMeowenstein (Apr 17, 2011)

Marilyn Davenport, a Tea Party activist and member of the Orange County GOP's central committee, is in trouble over a racist anti-Obama email. The email included these pictures.














> More Tea Party Racism - Auburn Journal
> 
> "Oh, come on! Everybody who knows me knows that I am not a racist. It was a joke. I have friends who are black! Besides, I only sent it to a few people - mostly people I didn't think would be upset by it," explained Marilyn Davenport , Teapublican activist and member of the Orange County Republican Party Central Committee.
> 
> ...


----------



## rdean (Apr 17, 2011)

But it's Obama whose the "racist".  According to white winger Glenn Beck, Obama has a deep seated hatred of "White People".


----------



## Zona (Apr 17, 2011)

She did not say she has friends who are black...no way.  

Here is a question then..did she send it to her black friends since she didnt think it was racist?


----------



## Mad Scientist (Apr 17, 2011)

Amazing! *Everyone* knows that it's Michelle Obama that looks like a Wookie. Obama just has big ears!


----------



## BlindBoo (Apr 18, 2011)

How racist of you!

To point out that some bagger is racist is racist in and of itself(dont-cha-know).

Don't ask me where that came from


----------



## California Girl (Apr 18, 2011)

That pic of the chimps.... friend of mine sent that to me. Clearly, he's a racist.... a black racist.


----------



## R.D. (Apr 18, 2011)




----------



## SgtMeowenstein (Apr 18, 2011)

R.D. said:


>



Bush is not black. DO you really need to have that explained to you?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 18, 2011)

SgtMeowenstein said:


> Marilyn Davenport, a Tea Party activist and member of the Orange County GOP's central committee, is in trouble over a racist anti-Obama email. The email included these pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sarge, good thing you are around to shield black folks from the outrage of those pics!

Would be just terrible if they were sent around so more folks could see them....

....hmmm,....that's exactly what you did, isn't it.

Are you a closet racist? 

Do you do the same with child pornography?

You have all the discrimination of Don Quixote.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 18, 2011)

SgtMeowenstein said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




WOW!  So blacks are a different kind of human to which comparisons to chimps are Super Offensive.

Really, if you think that, what does that make you?


----------



## SgtMeowenstein (Apr 18, 2011)

PoliticalChic said:


> SgtMeowenstein said:
> 
> 
> > Marilyn Davenport, a Tea Party activist and member of the Orange County GOP's central committee, is in trouble over a racist anti-Obama email. The email included these pictures.
> ...



Attack the messenger, ignore the racist Republican.  Are you serious? If so, I'm nominating that dumb ass post for FAUX OUTRAGE OF THE YEAR AWARD. 

You have all the integrity of....well, apparently, you have no integrity. Jesus Christ. What a fucking moron.


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 18, 2011)

SgtMeowenstein said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



omfucking gawd, are you SERIOUS.


----------



## SgtMeowenstein (Apr 18, 2011)

boedicca said:


> SgtMeowenstein said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



It makes me smarter than you. There is a history in this country of black people being compared to monkeys. You do realize that, right? So, comparing a black person to a monkey is infinitely more offensive than comparing a white person to a monkey. There is no racial undertone to the Bush/monkey comparison. I mean, seriously, why do you need this explained to you? You're either faux outraging, like politicalchic, or you're extremely ignorant. 

Oh, BTW, what is your excuse for the watermelon picture? Let me guess: White people enjoy watermelon too; so that can't be considered racism? Am I close?


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 18, 2011)

SgtMeowenstein said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > SgtMeowenstein said:
> ...



omg, HERE WE GO FOLKS.


----------



## SgtMeowenstein (Apr 18, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> SgtMeowenstein said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Oh, look, another ignorant rightie who can't grasp simple concepts.  I don't actually think you people are this stupid. I think you just can't resist defending this piece of trash, simply because she's a Republican. That doesn't make you stupid; it makes you dishonest. Oh, and how about that watermelon picture? What's your excuse for that one?


----------



## SgtMeowenstein (Apr 18, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> SgtMeowenstein said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Disregard what I said in my previous post. You _are _that stupid.


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 18, 2011)

SgtMeowenstein said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > SgtMeowenstein said:
> ...



Listen up you ignorant child, you don't GET TO MAKE THE RULES that others live by.
you find it offensive, tough shit. I find you being outraged over this frivolous bullshit offensive. now go to hell.


----------



## SgtMeowenstein (Apr 18, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> SgtMeowenstein said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...


----------



## SgtMeowenstein (Apr 18, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> SgtMeowenstein said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



Go to hell yourself, you stupid bitch.


----------



## SgtMeowenstein (Apr 18, 2011)

This is funny. I've gotten quite a few negative reps from this thread. Hmmmmm I think I touched a nerve.


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 18, 2011)

SgtMeowenstein said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > SgtMeowenstein said:
> ...


----------



## SgtMeowenstein (Apr 18, 2011)

Since you righties are convinced that depicting Obama as a monkey is not racist, maybe one of you can explain the watermelon picture? I've asked a couple of times now. No answer yet. I guess none of you could find a picture of Bush eating watermelon, so you don't want to touch it. Come on, where's the faux outrage? White people eat watermelon too.


----------



## Trajan (Apr 18, 2011)

SgtMeowenstein said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > SgtMeowenstein said:
> ...









get over it.....


----------



## SgtMeowenstein (Apr 18, 2011)

Trajan said:


> SgtMeowenstein said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



So, a buffet menu is comparable to a picture depicting Obama as a monkey? Or are you referring to the White House watermelon patch?


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 18, 2011)

SgtMeowenstein said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > SgtMeowenstein said:
> ...



go cry us a friggen river. there are more pictures out there of Bush depicted as a monkey and lets not forget his pet name, chimp.

but hey, it's the OUTRAGE of day. which you all seem the need to have.


----------



## SgtMeowenstein (Apr 18, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> SgtMeowenstein said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



We've been over this. Bush is not black. You're a moron.


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 18, 2011)

SgtMeowenstein said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > SgtMeowenstein said:
> ...



ooooooooooooooooo, so there is A RULE blacks CAN'T BE PICTURED AS MONKEYS, ONLY WHITES.

You little child are the moron.


----------



## SgtMeowenstein (Apr 18, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> SgtMeowenstein said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



Keep talking, old lady. You make yourself look dumber with each post.


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 18, 2011)

SgtMeowenstein said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > SgtMeowenstein said:
> ...



hardly, no one can look as dumb as you in this THREAD sonny.
but hey, carry on. and we will all laugh at you.


----------



## Defiant1 (Apr 18, 2011)

SgtMeowenstein said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > SgtMeowenstein said:
> ...



I thought the picture was making fun of Obama's white half.


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 18, 2011)

Defiant1 said:


> SgtMeowenstein said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



me too.


----------



## SgtMeowenstein (Apr 18, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> SgtMeowenstein said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



Keep laughing. Morons like you are why most people don't take the TEAsacks seriously. You're so entrenched in your ideology, you can't even fathom how anybody could find those pics offensive. 

Some Republicans are even offended.



> California Republican refuses to resign from post after sending picture depicting Obama as ape - Political Hotsheet - CBS News
> 
> Republican Party Chairman Scott Baugh has reportedly entreated Davenport to resign from her position, as he has determined that the group's bylaws prevent its members from voting her out. He told the Associated Press he hopes to have an ethics committee investigate the incident.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 18, 2011)

SgtMeowenstein said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > SgtMeowenstein said:
> ...



omg, I hope you survive this offensive picture (you've made up in your little mind)., I'm not sure you will.
 and don't forget we are now suppose to be offended by, gasp,pictures of WATERMELLONS.


----------



## Trajan (Apr 18, 2011)

SgtMeowenstein said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > SgtMeowenstein said:
> ...



I never said anything was ok, I posted this as an example of what some consider stereotypes,  good bad indifferent. 

I also suspect rieds or bidens  comments didn't get you in the same lather.... I think many would consider  their comments and comments like it insultingly patronizing.


----------

